# Lenovo - Flex 4 1470



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I am thinking about purchasing the following and wonder if someone would tell me what they think about it or if they already own one and how they like it:

Lenovo - Flex 4 1470 2-in-1 14" Touch-Screen Laptop - Intel Pentium - 4GB Memory - 500GB Hard Drive Weighs 3.86 lbs. and measures 0.8" thin

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-...D=1&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-X_jbAmd8IenR6wnXAaenjQ


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Its more important to know what it is you are actually going to do with the machine

Graphics 
Video Editing
Photo Editing
Game playing

Document production
Email 
Surfing

other?

Did you want a touch screen particularly 
the processor is for basic use - as it says in the spec
and the graphics is basic again for "everday" use - see spec


> *Intel® Pentium® processor 4405U*
> Basic dual-core processor boosts multitasking capabilities for reliable Internet browsing, e-mail and everyday productivity.
> 
> *Intel® HD Graphics 510*
> On-processor graphics with shared video memory provide everyday image quality for Internet use, basic photo editing and casual gaming.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I am a senior citizen and just want it for 'basic' web browsing, email, etc. No gaming, editing, etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

should be fine for that usage
check the screen size is ok
A lot of my senior clients - dont like the small laptop screens 
Also will you really use the touch screen , and flip it around ??


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. I went ahead and bought the Lenovo - Flex 4 1470. It was marked $399.99, but when I signed in to my Best Buy page I got the member price of $329.99, which is what made me decide to buy it. Hopefully will not be too difficult for me learn. I believe they have McAfee AV installed. I thought it was better to have the MS10 AV (I think it is called Defender) enabled. I wonder if I should disable (uninstall) the McAfee AV and just run the MS10 AV program. And possible installing MalwareBytes (Free edition)?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm sure you will enjoy and pickup quickly

yes remove Mcafee , its only a trial version for x days - before you have to purchase

*--------------------------------------------------------------*
If you are running the trial version of McAfee and have not paid for a subscription then you will need to uninstall the program and run the removal tool

* Mcafee Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time or even a third time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of Mcafee from the PC

http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. I removed the McAfee using the following:
*Recommended Windows removal methods*:
*Windows 10: *http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/repair-or-remove-programs#v1h=tab01

#1- You said to run removal tool for a second time. Did you mean the above which I already used? I don't see McAfee any longer in the "Apps & features" and don't know how I could remove it again.
I did download and use the MCPR.exe and ran that twice (after I did the removal using the above procedure), and each time it had me reboot. Do you think I did it correctly?

#2- Do I now have to turn on the Win10 AV and Firewall? How is that done please? Or is it done automatically after I removed the McAfee?
-----------
This is what it shows now:
Network Firewall / Windows Firewall is actively protecting your PC - ON
Virus protection / Windows Defender is helping to protect your PC - ON
Spyware and unwanted software protection / Windows Defender is helping to protect your PC - ON
Internet security settings OK
User Account Control OK
Windows Smart Screen ON
Windows Defender ON

----------------
#3- Can I install MalwareBytes and CCleaner?
#4- How often do I run and update Defender definitions and how often for scan?

Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I did download and use the MCPR.exe and ran that twice (after I did the removal using the above procedure), and each time it had me reboot. Do you think I did it correctly?


 yes , perfect

it should auto turn on 
which from your list it has


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I think I might have been typing while you were answering. Did you see #3 and #4 in my last post?

Is the MS Defender AV and AS and Firewall all I need for security?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

missed 3 & 4

malwarebytes - yes and run frequently - i usually run after i have been on a lot of websites or once a weekish
just depends on your usage

ccleaner - do not use the registry cleaner section - make sure that is all unticked - causes problems and normally does not fix anything

defender will update each day automatically 

again , running is upto you - maybe once a month - but you will have it monitoring the system all the time


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you so much. I have learned so much, in such a short time, and would not have been able to do so without your kind help. When I installed the MB it asked me if I wanted to put the shortcut on the desktop. I said YES, and now it is on the desktop where it is on my Win7 and Vista PCs. Is there some way I can get the Defender (which looks the same as the MSE on my other PCs) shortcut on the desktop also?
Oh, BTW, can I also install FF on this Win10. Is there a different FF for Win10? I looked at several places and they all seem to just say "download FF," but don't know if that would be for Win10 (64bit). I read this "*Mozilla blasts Microsoft for making it harder to switch to Firefox in ..." and wonder if FF can be used with Win10*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes ff can be used - should be able to just download

this shows how to add Windows Defender to desktop
http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/add-windows-defender-shortcut-to-desktop-in-windows-10.html


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you. I opened Windows Defender and it shows Def created pm 12/10/2015. Could that be because I just installed it and haven't had it online that often as of yet?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes
you can do an update


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks. I've started the update now and it is taking long (probably a lot to download)
Boy, I'm keeping you busy. Sorry, but no one else to turn to. 
Is there a special version of FF for Win 10 / 64 bit that I have to download? So many different sites so far for downloading (32/64 bit, Win 8, 7, 10, etc.).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you dont need 64bit version
32 will work fine
https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/new/

updates on a new pc may take a while

make a recovery USB Drive - lenovo - should have a program to do that and when you first setup - it should have prompted you


----------

